# Great Plains Traditional Bow Company



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone??


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

When did the company change hands? I can say, in the past (10-15 yrs. ago) I have owned quite a few Great Plains bows. Both recurves and longbows, and they all have been excellent shooters and fast! I hope if they did change ownership they kept everything on par or even better, improved the bows. Keeping costs manageable for the blue collar working man is always a plus too.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Shane Unrue is the bowyer there...and owner. I spoke with him on the phone after meeting him at the Pope and young convention in St. Louis, Mo. The bow I shot was fast and very smooth. In fact, I'm going to have him build me one as I haven't heard anything negative about him or his company in the bow community. I think he stated that the previous owner is still around but not in any decision making ability.


----------



## Reload0 (Feb 14, 2018)

I just got my hands on their takedown custom longbow and they have been helpful in icing me info secondhand. Have nothing but positive things to say about Great Plains. I was into horsebows for awhile and shot some really nice ones (Kassai Grover and Jordan brands) they don’t even compare to the quality of GP. My bow is 10+ years old and I will shoot it for years to come. Excellent quality and easy to fiddle around with. If your looking second hand, don’t hesitate to go GP again.


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

They make a solid bow. I ordered one in 98 and got a new one last year. The just grips just feel right to me. Stan do a new one for me last year year , a SR Swift take down 86 @31. It’s a fine rig smooth and quiet and slings em pretty good. Always had great customer service with when ordering. You know your dealing with the right guy when he tells you he doesn’t like the wood your picking because he recommends something stronger for what my build was.


----------



## WNYArcher57 (Aug 12, 2021)

Newhunter1 said:


> This past January I had to have shoulder surgery. I had to sell my 60 lb recurve and may sell my Elite. Anyway...I shot a 47lb recurve from the GPTBC and loved it. It felt very good...my question is that the company changed hands. I'd like to know if anyone has bought a bow from this company after the change of hands. I read the reviews here on Archerytalk and all of them are great...I just want to make sure these bows are still great some serious coin for a custom take down bow.


I’ve been shooting trad bows for 30+ yrs, Recently bought a GP Wichita, What a beauty, Fast, Smooth and Excellent Craftsmanship ! I shoot it Every Day !


----------

